# West park hospital-Asylum's demolition marks end of era in mental health-



## maximus (Sep 9, 2011)

Link to a write up on the bbc news website:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14652885


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2011)

Clearly written by someone who doesn't have a clue about mental health treatment, old or new!


----------



## maximus (Sep 10, 2011)

krela said:


> Clearly written by someone who doesn't have a clue about mental health treatment, old or new!



No, I thought that too!!


----------



## professor frink (Sep 10, 2011)

Interesting stuff. Jeremy Harte has a good collection of stuff saved from the Epsom cluster it's sometimes on display at Bourne Hall.

Oh yeah, and the WP pictures on the news feature are pretty shite too.


----------



## stevejd (Sep 10, 2011)

krela said:


> Clearly written by someone who doesn't have a clue about mental health treatment, old or new!



I'm not sure i agree with you on that, I have worked in the institutional setting and still work in modern mental health settings to this date,

there was a lot of thought put into the design and the wellbeing of the patient was the prime purpose, to protect them from the world and themselves.

Yes the system was abused by some who took the power of their responsibilities too far but a lot of the innovations incorporated into the design of the buildings, south facing light airy rooms, is still relevent today and supported by research, so the victorians got some thing right.

some of this was clearly shown in the Ch 4 show 'Secret life of buildings (S1 ep1)
quote

Dyckhoff explores how the design of our homes works secretly to influence our behaviour. Light, room size, layout, proportion and materials all have measurable effects on our lives.​
I'd be interested in just what do you disagree with?


----------

